# Weed Identification



## EChamp07 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hey everyone, I'm Eric from NY. 
Still kind of new in lawn Care game. I had this weed pop up and the last few days It looked to be coming up all over. I tried to identify it but not sure how to describe it. Any ideas.


----------



## EChamp07 (Mar 16, 2020)

Any help would be appreciated, and if anyone else has had the same type of weed what did you use on it


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@EChamp07 looks like hairy bittercress.


----------



## EChamp07 (Mar 16, 2020)

Definitely what it looks like. Seems like the best way to get rid of them of pull them. I'll pull what I can and hit the area with a post emergent. Hopefully they don't become to much of a problem 
Thanks


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Lots of hairy bittercress popping up now. I pulled all mine last year.


----------

